# Out of Print



## -David- (19 May 2006)

I am slowly getting into Sketchup and feel much more confident with the way of working than with CAD which did not align with the way my neural transmitters are wired :? . 

I think video tutorials are superb but find it difficult and do not enjoy reading instructions off screen. Looked for the book on Amazon USA and Canada but sadly out of print.

Any help or suggestions about getting the book and disk?

David


----------



## Nick W (19 May 2006)

You can get the book etc. from CABSCad. It is pretty expensive mind. :roll:


----------



## -David- (19 May 2006)

Ouch  

About £90, although they will halve the price if you buy the five version from them which is £290+VAT.

definitely staying with version 4 for time being. The very good news is that just 30mins ago I secured a $36 (inc.P&P) from Insitebuildersretail through Amazon.com. The strange thing is that this did not show up last night. Anyway I have the email confirmation so will await the post with eager anticipation - hope no duty to pay.

Many thanks for your help.

David


----------

